# Water Hyacinth



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL

Crazy lookin..

Hey, that would be pretty cool looking if you had a rimless tank, with a nice piece of driftwood sticking out of the top

My .02$


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

they are looking very nice. i agree with dippy, they would look very cool on a rimless setup.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea, I agree, would look really sweet on a large tank, wish I still had my 4x4 square tank it'll look really nice in that.
here's how it look in my 180g.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/201962-a-little-update-pix-on-my-180g-in-wall-tank/


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I love how it diffuses the light in your 180, looks like light coming out of a cloud of something lol

But that metal halide...

Ah, the possibilities!! You can really do a lot with that light!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the way to the plants scatter the light into the water is sweet. very natural looking imo. grow more! lol


----------

